# 75th Ranger Regiment standard lowered?



## kenny (May 8, 2016)

Proof that standards will be dropped for females entering the 75th Ranger Regiment | SOFREP

First of all I'm not trying to stir up any drama with SOFREP or the writers, I would just like another Ranger's or SOF guy's take on the subject.  I recently read this article about RASP dropping standerds for females and as a whole.  As someone who has been aspiring to be a Ranger, this is pretty disheartening.  I understand that the set standards are the bare minimum, and are expected to be exceded.   I also understand graduating RASP only grants you entry to the 75th Ranger Regiment, and if one does not continue to measure up he will be RFS.  However in the article, the authors stated that the current RASP has been "Dumbed down" and "RASP students were not allowed to quit, or be failed for land navigation, failed the 12-mile ruck march, and even failed the APTF, but still graduated from the course."  For those that are members of the site, if you look in the comment section you can see some of the members commented that the article was untrue.  One member claimed to be a "member of the Ranger Special Troops BN which runs the RASP program," at least one other said he went to RASP. I can't claify if these commenters are legitament, but the "STB guy" seemed like an expert on the subject matter.  I have looked all over for a response to the article outside of SOFREP, but have not found any mention of it.  I do not believe the authors who served in 3rd Ranger Battalion would lie about this.  I do hope that their was some misunderstanding and the Regiment continues to enforce high standards.

*So if any Ranger or SOF guy has any professional take on this(whether agreement, disagreement, or clarification) your response would be very much appreciated.  Thank you.

*


----------



## Marauder06 (May 8, 2016)

I'm not a fan of SOFREP and as a general rule don't click on their articles.  I'll wait for the Cliff's Notes version.


----------



## kenny (May 8, 2016)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm not a fan of SOFREP and as a general rule don't click on their articles. I'll wait for the Cliff's Notes version.



Thank you for the advice sir.


----------



## medicchick (May 8, 2016)

Some have already chimed in in this thread.

Women in Combat Arms/ SOF Discussion


----------



## kenny (May 8, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Some have already chimed in in this thread.
> 
> Women in Combat Arms/ SOF Discussion



Apologies, I see it... Though I was more gearing this towards anyone's take on the claims the author made such as students not being aloud to quit/fail and RASP being dumbed down, not about women in combat.


----------



## medicchick (May 8, 2016)

kenny said:


> Apologies, I see it... Though I was more gearing this towards anyone's take on the claims the author made such as students not being aloud to quit/fail and RASP being dumbed down, not about women in combat.


I understand that.  Like I said, it's been addressed in that thread as that article was already linked there.  You can do a search in just that thread on RASP, some of the posts were pretty long.


----------



## DasBoot (May 9, 2016)

SOFREP is a shitrag written by a bunch of PNGs who decided they needed to create a SOF version of "the weekly standard." Every article can be summed up as "things were harder in my day" "Benghazi!" And "SEALs should really keep quiet (writes seal promoting new book)" 

ETA- MSG George Hand's articles are actually pretty good...


----------

